# Highlander



## matt.m (Oct 22, 2007)

Just getting a consensus of who is a Highlander: Movies, T.V. series, Anime, whichever.   I love the mythology and premise of the whole series.  It is the only thing we of Scot heritage have with the exception of Braveheart and Rob Roy, lets not forget our great pal John Wayne in the Quiet Man or the two versions of Mary Queen of Scots.

The whole premise of Highlander, pre - "The Source" were absolutely fantastic in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 22, 2007)

I saw the TV series first, and I really liked it.  The first movie was good too, but after that I thought they might have been stretching a bit for the plot lines.


----------



## Skip Cooper (Oct 22, 2007)

Due to my own celtic heritage, Scot-Irish, I also enjoy the Highlander, Braveheart, Rob Roy, The Quiet Man and anthing to do with all things gaelic genre. One of my favorite classical eras is that of Roman Britain...I could go on and on...


----------



## Blindside (Oct 22, 2007)

I liked the first movie (who didn't?) and really liked the series.  As far as I'm concerned the Raven, the cartoon series, and the second, third, fourth, and now fifth movies just don't exist.

Someone, please, let this franchise die.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 23, 2007)

You know, I understand that everyone has their own opinion.  This is great, for instance......I like the "Star Wars" mythology but am not a big fan of the Matrix or "Harry Potter."

Huge fan of "Conan" as done by Robert E. Howard.  I think I enjoy the "Highlander" mythology because my family is "From the Parish Morton of Nithsdale and Dummfreshire Scotland." In the Highlands.  Many of my ancestors were Highlanders, some fought with William Wallace.

I guess that is why it is a big deal about it for me.  However, Kacey mentioned "Reaching for plot lines."  However, after dating the Clan Morton back to 1250 A.D. I have found that Highlander is at least "More history fiction" than not.

Always the historian.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the thing about Highlander that gets me thinking...

I've been doing martial arts for 24 years.  I'm no master, but I'm pretty good.  I can do stuff other folks think is impressive.

I occasionally get the chance to train with folks who've been at this for 50, or even 70 years.  They can do stuff I think is amazing.

If I had 800 years to train.....oh, man.....the stuff I could do.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 23, 2007)

matt.m said:


> lets not forget our great pal John Wayne in the Quiet Man



Matt not to be nit-picking but John Ford's 1952 classic "The Quiet Man" starring John Wayne & Maureen O'Hara was based/filmed in Ireland not Scotland... there's a difference ... true, not much of one, but still a different country.


----------



## JWLuiza (Oct 23, 2007)

Rank Order:

1. Highlander TV Series
2. Highlander movie
3. Highlander: Endgame

....they didn't do anything else.  No really they didn't.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 23, 2007)

I loved the first movie.

I HATED the second movie.  It never should have been made.  Dumb, dumb, and just plain stupid and an insult.

I have seen none of any further movies.

The TV series was sort of ok, but cheesy, can't say I was a big fan.

I didn't know there was anything else...


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 23, 2007)

Blindside said:


> I liked the first movie (who didn't?) and really liked the series. As far as I'm concerned the Raven, the cartoon series, and the second, third, fourth, and now fifth movies just don't exist.
> 
> Someone, please, let this franchise die.


 
I agree 100% with Blindside....

apparently though according to some article I read, Highlander: The Source is the first of a new Highlander trilogy...


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 23, 2007)

I personally am a huge fan of the first, third and fourth movie.  Absolutely hated the second movie...I mean come on!  Thought the series was great, had its problems but above all was enjoyable.  Should mention that I own the above mentioned on DVD spent a pretty penny I don't mind telling you!  Still haven't seen The Source yet, but, from what I've been hearing, won't go out of my way to see it.​


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 23, 2007)

Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu said:


> I personally am a huge fan of the first, third and fourth movie.  Absolutely hated the second movie...I mean come on!  Thought the series was great, had its problems but above all was enjoyable.  Should mention that I own the above mentioned on DVD spent a pretty penny I don't mind telling you!  Still haven't seen The Source yet, but, from what I've been hearing, won't go out of my way to see it.​


Go out of your way NOT to see Highlander:The Source.  

Go far out of your way.  And while your there, see if you can find the two hours it cost me and send it my way.

I liked the first movie; I've lost count how many times I've seen it.  The second movie was just bizarre...  The third and fourth I found enjoyable.  I liked the series, especially when it didn't get too msytical.

It's fun idea...  Good guys, bad buys, battling down the centuries.  Some of them forming friendships and alliances along the way, others eschewing everything but power.


----------



## matt.m (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, my grandfather morton married a mcdowell.......yep the mcdowell's are from the low lands of scotland granted but the mcdowell's married in with the donnelly's, the donnelly's were related to the shaner's, connell, connelly's, and o'donnell's.

Albiet I am a Scotsman "The Quiet Man, and "Far and Away". are some of my fav's.

You know as far as "The Source" goes, well it is too bad Davis died before the true production got off the ground.

It is like everything, either you are a fan or you are not.

However, I am a die hard fan for better or worse as much as I am Rob Roy and Braveheart.

Long live the Highlander mythology.  However, I will say it needs to "Reboot itself", which it kinda did with the Japanese Anime, "Search for Vengeance."

We need another kind of Highlander I sort of movie.  All were great, but we need another epic like the 1st.


----------



## Drac (Oct 29, 2007)

Loved the First movie, just saw the last one..Enjoyed the TV Series..I still think they should have got Lambert to do the TV series for continuity, although Adrian Paul was good, but thats just me..


----------



## matt.m (Oct 29, 2007)

Lambert would have cost too much.  I remember when Carl Weathers had a tv show that didn't quite last a season......it was between Rocky VI and Action Jackson.  He was quoted as saying that "Stallone would cost too much to be on the show."

Well Davis and Panzer said the same and Adrian Paul was fitting for the role.  However, they needed Lambert to set the series up.  That is why he got paid a few million just for the 1st episode.


----------



## Drac (Oct 29, 2007)

matt.m said:


> Lambert would have cost too much. That is why he got paid a few million just for the 1st episode.


 
Damn...


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 29, 2007)

Drac said:


> Loved the First movie, just saw the last one..Enjoyed the TV Series..I still think they should have got Lambert to do the TV series for continuity, although Adrian Paul was good, but thats just me..



In the movie he had won the prize, continuity was buggered as soon as they said the word "series"

My introduction to the series was the 3rd movie, saw it on the movie channel shortly after it was released.  I enjoyed it and went and rented the other 2.  First one I also enjoyed, only to be left with a rather confused look during the 2nd.

The series I liked, right up until almost the end when it went the way of Kung Fu: The legend continues with plots and story lines that left me believing that if I could get a little of whatever the writters where smoking when they wrote it, I might have really enjoyed it.

I think I saw the cartoon once, and realised that someone felt horses where immortal as well, and wishing someone would just take the horses head rather then beating on it.

The Raven was "ok" I suppose, but they took a decent minor character, and tried making her into a main character, which of course was a bad plan.  

If they wanted a spin off, I think Methos would have been the character to take.

The 4th movie I saw, but don't remember much of at all, so I think that says how I felt about it.  Haven't seen the 5th, or the anime yet.

Overall I think the franchise was good... when it stuck to it's core.  When it decided to eat the mushrooms and go the sci fi 5000 thousand year old evil from another planet with bird people on speed route, well, we just ignore those phases.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 30, 2007)

I liked the first movie, loved the series and loathe everything else. What the hell was the last TV movie? Gawd, talk about screwing up a good thing.


----------



## matt.m (Dec 11, 2007)

Ya know, it seems that the general consensus is that HL: The Source on the Sci Fi channel just sucked.  Well, you know in all actuality the plot went full circle.

I watched it the first time and was so pissed that they had a bass singer doing "Princes of the Universe and Who Wants to Live Forever." That I just didn't give the rest of it a chance.

However, when I watched it a second time it all made perfect sense so to speak.

Look, there had to be only one right?  "The Chosen one" not the last of the kind.  The only other rub I had with the movie was that Duncan used 2 Dirgs.......being scottish myself I find it ok ethnically to use......However the dirg was a lowlander weapon, Duncan was a Highlander.

In the series when Methos admitted his dark side to Duncan, mass killings and everything I thought it was poetic justice that Methos more or less took off to sacrifice himself when the mob gave chase.  He said, "Duncan, you are the purest of the rest of us, the prize belongs to you."

Duncan was a great immortal, but without Connor he would have been nothing and he got a ton of help from others along the way.

Connor sacrificed himself to Duncan in "Endgame" just because he knew that Duncan's rage would be what decided the winner between him and Kell.


I could go on but I won't.  I will sound too much like a Trekkie.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 11, 2007)

First movie was great (Its a kind of magic by queen the Highlander sound track is is good too)
They never made a Highlander 2 THEY NEVER MADE A HIGHLANDER 2(ALIENS PSST)
Highlander 3 was great I think it added more character and cool powers.

Highlander end game was cool because both Conner and Duncan were together(anyone cry when Conner died?) 

Highlander the Source was ok.

The tv show was really good. It had good story lines.
Highlander Raven I did not like that much I only watched it because Amanda is a great character but being a spin off without many other elements from the Highlander tv show it didn't do well.
Highlander the cartoon I thought was entertaining I wish they worked on it more.

I wish the Highlander story lines matched or made more sense I mean Conner had the power of illusion and still lost? Or what happen to Corners adpoted son?


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 11, 2007)

Sword fights and flashbacks.  Those are the two staples of the Highlander series.  "The source" didn't really do either, there where no flashbacks and the sword fighting was extremely poor and cartoony.

As for the Dirgs, I thought they where butterfly knives he had?


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 11, 2007)

-I think they were butterfly knives as well, always loved it when Duncan used a different weapon. Remember, Adrian Paul has trained in Hung Gar, assume he still does. I love the whole franchise, even with its mistakes. My only wish is for a new tv series with a new character, not necessarily a Highlander, but a new immortal. In that case, you would have to change the name of the show, which would throw some people off. But, if there is one thing I've learned about they mythos of Highlander, is that he was, in a sense, all beings rolled into one. Therefore, if they picked a new immortal, it wouldn't matter where he or she is from. Being immortal connected you to the whole world.

-Hope if the other two movies get made in the new trilogy, they improve on the Source. Hopefully.

A--->


----------

